# Chittum Skiff ???



## Mr_P (Sep 30, 2008)

Does anyone know the status of this new project . Last things I read on other sites this was supposed to be done by now. The pics I saw were interesting and I can't wait to see the finished product . Maybe we can see it at an upcoming tournament or boatshow. I can't wait .


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

It will surley be interesting.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. [smiley=beer.gif] Nice signature line.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

The last time I spoke to Hal they were close to a release.


----------



## Mr_P (Sep 30, 2008)

After speaking to a dozen people i hear the boat will be done early November and coming in at a price just a couple bucks more then a hells bay but under their first projected price. Hey, if the fit and finish is better ( I've noticed quality going down on newer HB's) then it should turn heads and sell quick. Sounds like a good idea and from what I've seen in their released (spy) photos they have new design ideas on the hull along with some cool spray rail that blends into the hull instead of something made of marine plastic. Maybe everyone will have to step it up on skiff design and performance.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> ( I've noticed quality going down on newer HB's)



Cheap shot.   What makes you an expert on Hells Bay or any other boat builder for that matter? What skiffs have you owned? What were they? I would like to know since you only have two posts on this forum and have not really established any credibility.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

It looks like it will be a nice skiff, lots of surly comments on another forum.  From what I've seen it will be pricey with a 12* v-hull and a 90hp Yammie.  Not my cup o' tea, but should be interesting.

Oh ya, speed est. close to 50mph!!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > ( I've noticed quality going down on newer HB's)
> 
> 
> 
> Cheap shot.   What makes you an expert on Hells Bay or any other boat builder for that matter? What skiffs have you owned? What were they? I would like to know since you only have two posts on this forum and have not really established any credibility.


X2, Hell's bay Boats provided top notch quality, craftsmanship and best materials built on the market. I have owned a whipray and serve me the best 4 years I ever owned a hell's bay without no problems after serious fishing and alots abuse on the water.


----------



## Mr_P (Sep 30, 2008)

Ummmm lets see.

I own or have owned a HB 17.8 and there was a
Gladesman 18 oh yeah still own that one

and access daily to a marquesa
and a gordon 18 at work

Guess I've seen them a little closer then in a magazine and in my opinion they have gone down in quality.So call it a cheap shot if ya like but you don't own HB and are not in quality control there. Hey, maybe if their decks didn't seperate from the hulls while driving down the highway I'd be a little more rosey on my outlook on them. Look into that.



                                               1


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Did the problems happen to your boats? What did the factory say when you took them in? 

The decks seperating is interesting. When you say decks was it multiple boats? Is there a thread or other online info somewhere?


----------



## Mr_P (Sep 30, 2008)

Just heard of this from someone whos new boats deck was not properly secured to the hull had this happen driving on the highway and as he said looked like a fish with its mouth open going down the road.

I'm not stirring S*&%T this happened


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

:opcorn::


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

You might not be  [smiley=stir-pot.gif] but you have to admit you stepped in it a little. I would still like to know more about the deck that seperated. Do you know if it was fixed or did they replace the hull? Is the owner a forum member? 

I gotta ask after having several Hells Bay boats, were you a big fan? Obviously Hal Chittum is well respected.  Would you get rid of them for a new Hal Chittum design? 

BTW, thats a heck of a boat history. Please post some pics in the bragging spot. We all need the eye candy. Especially during the week.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

The Chittum shills have arrived to microskiff.com. Check his IP address. There will be more that follow. [smiley=deadhorse.gif]


----------



## Mr_P (Sep 30, 2008)

don't know what a shill is ,but check with tom over at HB and ask about that boat. Maybe he's been given clearence to talk about it. Sold my HB, not for a chittem but I will consider one once I see if quality is up to the asking price.

IP This!! [smiley=finger.gif]


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

> IP  This!!  [smiley=finger.gif]


Is this any way to treat a new member?

At least I understand where he got his screen name.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > IP  This!!  [smiley=finger.gif]
> 
> 
> Is this any way to treat a new member?
> ...


yeah......he flipped out! ;D ;D ;D that's why called Flipster! 

BTW, welcome to the forum and bring some more hell's bay stories... I'll love to hear it!  I'm having a crown and coke


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> I own or have owned a HB 17.8 and there was a
> Gladesman 18 oh yeah still own that one
> 
> and access daily to a marquesa
> and a gordon 18 at work





> Sold my HB


So you don't own a Hells Bay? What does a Gladesman have to do with this?




> don't know what a shill is ,but check with tom over at HB and ask about that boat. Maybe he's been given clearence to talk about it.


A shill is someone trying to hype up a product with out disclosing their relationship or agenda. The jury is still out on you but I think shill might be a compliment.

As far as calling Tom about a boat repair. That would be in poor taste. There is a big tournament over there this weekend so if I run into him I will ask. Can I mention your name if I see him or does he know you as  [smiley=finger.gif]


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

gezzz, someone took there man pill today.


----------



## Mr_P (Sep 30, 2008)

Don't mention me,,I'd hate to have the black helicopters drop assault teams on my roof for divulging this info. But, if you happen to ask while chit chatting you might find out something that could compromise your safety. The Peterson mob might pop yer doorlock late at night and black bag you. ssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!! [smiley=finger.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Don't mention me,,I'd hate to have the black helicopters drop assault teams on my roof for divulging this info. But, if you happen to ask while chit chatting you might find out something that could compromise your safety. The Peterson mob might pop yer doorlock late at night and black bag you.


That makes about as much sense as the rest of your posts. Consider yourself warned. The expectiation around here is you can back up your claims. Please start contributing in a constructive manner or don't contribute at all. 

And congrats on being the first person who can be identified by an animated smilie.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Geez [smiley=finger.gif]. You stepped in it for sure. Why dont you tell us more about yourself. Whats your name, where do you live, what are your hobbies. You know. The normal stuff. We've all done it. ;D


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

The Chittum gang travels in a pack and is generally comprised of disgruntled ex-employees of HB/Gordon and Keys guides. They make outlandish claims of the performance of this new prototype skiff while looking past the fact it's not even in production. The last I heard was the skiff was going to fly to the moon on one tank of gas.

Feel free to keep on keepin' on, but it smells and nobody's buying it. Nor is anyone buying Alternative F and Hal "saving us from ourselves."

Toodles.


----------



## Mr_P (Sep 30, 2008)

Stepped into nuthin.

You want the truth,,You can't handle the truth

Back up nuthin,,like I need to walk into HB for an airstone and have them stinkeye me?? You got the straight poop and let me see others back up all the crap posted here.Impossible!! This thread started with me asking about the Chittum skiff and turned left off track somehow. 

Back to your popcorn!! [smiley=finger.gif]


----------



## Mr_P (Sep 30, 2008)

I see no "Chittum Gang" here. I don't work for nor have I worked for any skiff builders so disgruntled I am not, I'm not a guide and am sure I couldn't live on that pay. I certainly have made no outlandish claims about a boat I'm trying to find out more about. Here's a tight little community of babies bragging how only their boat is the "perfect lagoon boat" but God forbid someone else thinks theirs is better or brings up a factoid on another.WWWAAAAAAAAA!!!! I got news for ya ,even the best builders sometimes build crap. They just polish it more and spend more on advertising. By the way JRH,,that smell is yer breath passin yer nose [smiley=finger.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> This thread started with me asking about the Chittum skiff and turned left off track somehow.


Since you seem to have a skewed perspective let me remind you how it happened. These are all yours.

_Chittum Skiff ?, Does anyone know the status of this new project....The pics I saw were interesting and I can't wait to see the finished product   *+*  I've noticed quality going down on newer HB's  *+*  maybe if their decks didn't seperate from the hulls while driving down the highway   *+* The Peterson mob might pop yer doorlock late at night and black bag you. *+*_ [smiley=finger.gif]


Congradulations, You are now officially a flamer. On the day you joined the forum too.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flame_war


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> I see no "Chittum Gang" here. I don't work for nor have I worked for any skiff builders so disgruntled I am not, I'm not a guide and am sure I couldn't live on that pay.  I certainly have made no outlandish claims about a boat I'm trying to find out more about. Here's a tight little community of babies bragging how only their boat is the "perfect lagoon boat" but God forbid someone else thinks theirs is better or brings up a factoid on another.WWWAAAAAAAAA!!!! I got news for ya ,even the best builders sometimes build crap. They just polish it more and spend more on advertising. By the way JRH,,that smell is yer breath passin yer nose [smiley=finger.gif]




Sure thing. Do you have any other unintelligible ramblings you want to add to this thread?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

> The Chittum gang travels in a pack and is generally comprised of disgruntled ex-employees of HB/Gordon and Keys guides. They make outlandish claims of the performance of this new prototype skiff while looking past the fact it's not even in production. The last I heard was the skiff was going to fly to the moon on one tank of gas.
> 
> Feel free to keep on keepin' on, but it smells and nobody's buying it. Nor is anyone buying Alternative F and Hal "saving us from ourselves."
> 
> Toodles.


So your telling us it's the perfect goon boat? :-/ :-/


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Flipper,

Please explain what you started and why you are here.

Sorry dude, but your not coming off very well on this forum. 

Might's well go ahead and flip me off too. Aaaaaaand I think you missed another member a few posts back. It's not nice to discriminate.

Might I also suggest you get a cool sig like mine?


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

He doesnt need some stupid pic for us to know hes a bonehead.......bonehead ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

> He doesnt need some stupid pic for us to know hes a bonehead.......bonehead ;D


Holy crap, you can read now.   And all along, I just thought you were looking at the pics. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > He doesnt need some stupid pic for us to know hes a bonehead.......bonehead ;D
> 
> 
> Holy crap, you can read now.    And all along, I just thought you were looking at the pics. ;D ;D ;D


Aaronshore is right.....flipper is being a bonehead all day long and drives Tom-in-Orl crazy...... ;D ;D ;D

we need a "flipper" to swim at the front of the hellsbay with deck split apart  [smiley=1-doh.gif] [smiley=1-smack-myself.gif] [smiley=lalalala.gif] so I can run the flipper over with prop scar!


----------



## Mr_P (Sep 30, 2008)

For anyone I missed!! [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif]


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> > ( I've noticed quality going down on newer HB's)
> 
> 
> 
> Cheap shot.   What makes you an expert on Hells Bay or any other boat builder for that matter? What skiffs have you owned? What were they? I would like to know since you only have two posts on this forum and have not really established any credibility.




People are allowed to make cheap shots and number of posts on some forum is only a credibilty thing in your eyes Tom. I understand he has stirred it up but the number of posts someone has doesn't dictate their knowledge. 

So a deck flew off a new boat is a pretty big claim. But do you honestly think a company is going to talk about it or tell anyone. No, they will probably try and get it fixed as quietly and as quick as possible, IF it happened. Especially with all the intardnet gossip and BS that flies around on internet forums.

Just about every company has gotten hammered in some way or another. HB on several occassions for their past history. Then when Pederson bought HB, everyone was speculating that HB will never be the same as it was and yadda yadda yadda. Now Chittum is bringing somethin new to the market and everyone again is bashing yada yada yada. It has most likely happened in the past with the MHP boats vs HB but the intardnet wasn't around then to spread chit the way it is now. Please, you gheynoot army followers were all over ecc about the gladesmen for what seemed like forever.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

They are all just boats. Who cares. Get the one you like and get over it.

[smiley=spanish-inquisition.gif]


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

> For anyone I missed!! [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif]



Thanks. I was feeling left out. ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

I'm an equal opportunity offender that doesn't discriminate so I just hate everyone. ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> For anyone I missed!! [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif]


ha ha you missed me!  just having a little fun...

dude this is a pretty civil site, especially as retardnet forums go and no one knows who you are or anything about you. So to ride into town and start slandering the local skiff building icons without taking a breath, right or wrong, is going to draw fire from the peanut gallery.

fwiw, IMO you either have an agenda or possess the communications skills and tact of an 8 year old child. I'm not saying you're right, wrong or what ever, but the way you're doing it isn't going very far and certainly isn't going to weigh heavily on anyone's buying decisions, no matter how credible you think you are.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> > > ( I've noticed quality going down on newer HB's)
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Yes its my fault. I caused him to act like this. I am so sorry. [smiley=boohoo.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

it's official...

*e-Drama*


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

> > > > ( I've noticed quality going down on newer HB's)
> > >
> > >
> > >
> ...



No [smiley=finger.gif] for you! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

> it's official...
> 
> *e-Drama*


Like a shill post around here could end up any other way? :-/


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Are we having fun yet?


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

So, as our story continues we find our gang shaking there heads and wondering what has happened. One minute enjoying our community only to have it ripped apart like a bait school slammed by a lone tarpon on the rag. 

Meanwhile, back at  Hal's hideout [smiley=finger.gif] tells is leaders and the other minions that he has made contact with the E-public as instructed. His victory dance is cut short when his big mouth lands him in trouble with the boss when he brags how he beat up the gang over at microskiff. "WTF [smiley=finger.gif]! " His boss screams, "you are suposed to win friends you idiot!" His boss continues; "You were only supposed to drop hints about poor quality in our competitor you moron! Now get back on that sight and make it right! And for crying out load, quit loosining the decks on those boats and get to work!"

So lets tune in to todays episode of "As the Tide Turns".

[smiley=popcorn2.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

OMG! Funny!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> So, as our story continues we find our gang shaking there heads and wondering what has happened. One minute enjoying our community only to have it ripped apart like a bait school slammed by a lone tarpon on the rag.
> 
> Meanwhile, back at  Hal's hideout [smiley=finger.gif] tells is leaders and the other minions that he has made contact with the E-public as instructed. His victory dance is cut short when his big mouth lands him in trouble with the boss when he brags how he beat up the gang over at microskiff. "WTF [smiley=finger.gif]! " His boss screams, "you are suposed to win friends you idiot!" His boss continues; "You were only supposed to drop hints about poor quality in our competitor you moron! Now get back on that sight and make it right! And for crying out load, quit loosining the decks on those boats and get to work!"
> 
> ...


Dude. Sorry to hear about your beach BTW...not to derail this thread at all.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats okay, not much of a beach person unless fishing from it. That area frowns on it anyway, so...

The jetty at Boynton inlet was smokin' Sat morn. though!

Anyway, looking forward to the report on the Chittum Skiff, sounds like they have some interesting design features.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

As soon as possible I will have a review of the skiff.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> As soon as possible I will have a review of the skiff.


what skiff?


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> As soon as possible I will have a review of the skiff.


Please bring a yard stick and measure the actual draft loaded with two people and include it in the report. I have some crow to serve to a few shills.


----------



## Mr_P (Sep 30, 2008)

Do you have an idea at all when that review will happen??


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> > As soon as possible I will have a review of the skiff.
> 
> 
> Please bring a yard stick and measure the actual draft loaded with two people and include it in the report.  I have some crow to serve to a few shills.



It will definitely be good to have a report from Jan and put a lot of things to rest.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Flipster as you mentioned the skiff is being readied for a November release. I am talking to them about getting a chance to get out on it for some time. I hope to have a chance to get out on it by December if there is an opportunity. As all can imagine there is a lot of folks who want to take a look at the skiff. 

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

> Do you have an idea at all when that review will happen??



When the skiff is built, Jan will come. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## Mr_P (Sep 30, 2008)

- [smiley=finger.gif]-


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

> - [smiley=finger.gif]-


 [smiley=stirthepot.gif] [smiley=stirthepot.gif]

It's all fun and games till a deck flys off [smiley=shithappens.gif] [smiley=all_coholic.gif] [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]

Why don't you just tell us what you know about it?  :


----------



## Mr_P (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm not stepping back into that fire................................................... But I am glad Jans gonna review that new skiff in December cause this cash is burning a hole in my pocket and an extra boat to thrown into the "maybe I'll buy that one" pile will make it that much more fun.

There are lots of new skiff builders out there but not that many are high end. Maybe that's good  or possibly bad but hey,I'm gettin tired of seeing every rendition of a flipped or copied HB hull being touted as a new design.  So that said ,if this Chittum is a new hull design I know what their logo can be on the side,how about [smiley=finger.gif]


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

> I'm not stepping back into that fire.......


Why not? You started it.  Oooooooor is it too hot for you?  You could have simply come here and posted what you knew about it as a first post.  I know I would be interested.  Instead, you shilled, flipped us off and ran.  Hope you use better judgment in picking your boat. 



> There are lots of new skiff builders out there but not that many are high end. Maybe that's good  or possibly bad but hey,I'm gettin tired of seeing every rendition of a flipped or copied HB hull being touted as a new design.  So that said ,if this Chittum is a new hull design I know what their logo can be on the side,how about [smiley=finger.gif]


I'll agree to a point but I won't blindly jump on board with a builder with an unproven hull design.  Bring the boat, then we can decide.

And since you seem to think this is proper forum etiquette - a simple return to you [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=finger.gif]  Personally I don't get it since I was born and raised in FL but I also acknowledge that in NYC it's simply "good morning" ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

> .


No trolls ='s no e-drama   

Just over 3 days and 59 posts w/ 1414 views   Someone is having a good time.  ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Ha, damn near fell out of my chair Tom. Good stuff.

In general I am not a fan of the skiff on paper, design looks uh dang it, tippy 12* dead rise increases draft, increases HP required, not a fan of the 90hp rating.  Think the hull is foam cored, not a fan of that either, to weak in compression for me.  Not to mention estimated cost of $40-50k.

Now with all of that said, I do very much want to see the boat in person and spend some time on it.

Here a few pics I ran across.










and


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

It's a sport...forum fishing.
Lay some chum upon the forum waters...
Wait and see if there is any interest...
Toss a cast guaranteed to get a rise...
Watch the splashin' and thrashin'...
Set the hook and enjoy the commotion...
Hoot and holler at all the fuss...
It's all entertainment!
Are we having fun yet?
            [smiley=moon.gif]

I still want to see the whole skiff!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Great post Brett!


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 4, 2008)

True. First boat is due out by Nov. Boat is incredible I have spent time in it and it goes way beyond what my HB can do and the quality is going to be above what has been known.. Hal wanted to put out a boat he could not improve on and he has done it... Yes it does show using a 90 yami but it is going to be a perfect fit for a hot 60.. I am going with a yamaha 60 high thrust. The computer models show it in the low to mid 40's with that motor.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Capt. Dolar welcome to our community. 

I can't wait till Hal and George are able to release the skiff to the public. It's sure creating a storm on the internet.

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

that is awesome Tom. I luv it [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks Capt. Sounds like a great group. Not the usual BS on other sites.. molds are done and and the hull should be being laid up this week I think Hal said. Have to get down there and film it being built for him.. 



> Capt. Dolar welcome to our community.
> 
> I can't wait till Hal and George are able to release the skiff to the public. It's sure creating a storm on the internet.
> 
> ...


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Another member of the pack is here, just like I called it.

Are you going to shill us again that Chittum's boat (which appears to only be in the very beginning stages of production) will draft less than 5" fully loaded with 2 people? Not even your fellow Chittum shills would back you up on that outrageous claim.....


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I hope the claims will wait till the production skiff is wet. I know what the targets are and will be anxious to see how close the skiff performs in the real world.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

> I hope the claims will wait till the production skiff is wet. I know what the targets are and will be anxious to see how close the skiff performs in the real world.
> 
> Cheers


What fun is that?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

> I hope the claims will wait till the production skiff is wet. I know what the targets are and will be anxious to see how close the skiff performs in the real world.
> 
> Cheers


What fun is that?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

True, that would lack the E-Dramaness.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Thanks Capt. Sounds like a great group. Not the usual BS on other sites.. molds are done and and the hull should be being laid up this week I think Hal said. Have to get down there and film it being built for him..


flatbroke, welcome to the forum.  [smiley=beer.gif] You are starting things off quite a bit more level headed than the original poster. Its very much appreciated. 

Since we may have someone in the know regarding this new boat I do have some questions. I will preface them by saying that I am not in the market for a high dollar boat like this one but I am intrigued. Please don't feel like you have to answer I am just putting these out there since the thread may be getting back on track. Maybe Imackattack can add them to his research if he does a write up.

I have heard that the manufacturing process that will be used to make the hulls includes baking to get the resin to set up. This is primary reasons they will be lighter than a normal boat and also why they cost more to manufacture. If this is true how would you go about fixing a damaged hull? Say you grounded it on an oyster bar or hit hard object like a pipe or post in the water and put a hole in the boat?

We know that Hal Chittum is building a light weight skiff but most of us around here believe that one skiff does not fit all facets of inshore fishing. Some of us have longer runs to make in open water. Some of fish places with nicknames like the rock garden. Some rarely travel more than 5 miles in a lagoon with a 30 MPH speed limit. Some put them on the decks of bigger boats and take them to the Bahamas. Whats the intended use for this skiff? What features are going to make it exceptional in a particular area or type of inshore fishing? That's a lot to ask but maybe someone who has seen the boat can say where they think the new boat will shine.

Is someone going to address the fact that Hal Chittum had a boat company and sold it? A lot of HB owners had bad experiences after it was sold. Whats the long term plan for the new company? Is it going to be a skiff focused company? I have been in conversations where people are wondering if this skiff is being build as a proof of concept for the new manufacturing process. And that the goal is to build bigger boats. What is the business plan?


----------



## madsnook (Oct 2, 2008)

40-50 thousand? That's a lotta of cake... Whew...! :'(


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> True, that would lack the E-Dramaness.



LOL! Exactly!! ;D


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

What is the estimated weight of the boat?  From my educated guess/computer calc's with a 60hp it will do 36 and with the 90hp, 44mph. Still plenty fast, yes!

Granted this is used calculating 1500lbs; 2 men (200lbs), 60 hp Yam. HT 4strk (248) / 90 hp Yam 2strk (261), gas & gear.

Not trying to bust anyones haggis, just given my brain a little workout  ;D


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks Tom. Let start off saying that I do not speak for Hal or his buisness plan. That you will have to ask him. As for the use of this skiff Hal listened and took notes on what hard core shallow water anglers wanted. He knew the last skiffs were great but all had their limitations and advantages. He started to think how he could combine all of thier best values into one hull. The result is the new one about to be reveled. He worked closley with a lot of us (I dont want to mention names) but a besides myself he worked closely with John Kipp> now while all 3 of us are good friends we all fish totally different. While John styas super shallow and usually closer to the keys (shorter runs on average) I tend to make long long runs be it in La. or leaving Flamingo and heading to Lostmans river then fishing as shallow as possible. This one will do both. The hull alng with what you have mentioned is also using a coputer driven laminating process that makes sure only what is needed is used and what is used is utilized 100%> The boat will be able to be fixed through normal repair methods if needed but will have a flex rate of 30% so it will be able to take a lot of abuse. This technology is already in use and proven through military constructions and extreme offshore racing boats. 
I myself have desighned and built boats and most of this stuff blew me away on how exact it is and what it achieves. 
While holding its incredible strength and lightness it will weigh in for a hull weight right at 360 lbs complete. That is hinges, tank platform, controls. Everything except the motor. It is 30% more stable than my old Waterman (I love this) and a lot faster. Hal acctualy had to make the boat a touch heavier tha originally planned do to the fact the outer chines were floating above the water line. All I can say is make sure you look at it when it comes out. A lott of hard core anglers and captains have had the same concerns you have had and after they rode the test hull .. Well lets just say there are a lot of skiffsf up for sale now. True it is not a chep boat to buy but how many people have spent more than that to have 2 boats that will do what one of these will.. Im sold and I do not have an intrest in the company. What I have though is the end to a search ofr my idea of the perfect skiff. As for the lagoon this is where this thing has been tested day in and day out and I odnt think you will be disappointed..




> > Thanks Capt. Sounds like a great group. Not the usual BS on other sites.. molds are done and and the hull should be being laid up this week I think Hal said. Have to get down there and film it being built for him..
> 
> 
> flatbroke, welcome to the forum.  [smiley=beer.gif] You are starting things off quite a bit more level headed than the original poster. Its very much appreciated.
> ...


----------



## Mr_P (Sep 30, 2008)

sounds like flatbrokes got the inside track. That answered alot of questions thanks


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

*BLAH! BLAH! BLAH! BLAH!*

GO SEE IT FOR YOURSELF!!! WITHOUT U KNOW IT ALL!!!!!!!!

[smiley=dancing-smilie.gif] [smiley=dancing-smilie.gif] [smiley=dancing-smilie.gif] [smiley=lalalala.gif] [smiley=lalalala.gif] [smiley=lalalala.gif] [smiley=lalalala.gif] [smiley=lalalala.gif] [smiley=lalalala.gif] [smiley=lalalala.gif] [smiley=lalalala.gif] [smiley=lalalala.gif] [smiley=lalalala.gif] [smiley=lalalala.gif] [smiley=lalalala.gif] [smiley=lalalala.gif] [smiley=no_derail.png] [smiley=no_derail.png] [smiley=no_derail.png] [smiley=no_derail.png] [smiley=no_derail.png] [smiley=no_derail.png] [smiley=spanish-inquisition.gif] [smiley=spanish-inquisition.gif] [smiley=spanish-inquisition.gif] [smiley=spanish-inquisition.gif] [smiley=spanish-inquisition.gif] [smiley=supercool.gif] [smiley=supercool.gif] [smiley=supercool.gif] [smiley=supercool.gif] [smiley=supercool.gif] [smiley=supercool.gif]
;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Man. Thats a whole lot of smiley icons you found there............


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

> Man. Thats a whole lot of smiley icons you found there............


Yeah, almost like taking shots at someone.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

X


----------



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

It is listed as one of the boats to be displayed at the Lauderdale show.


----------



## Mr_P (Sep 30, 2008)

I think lauderdale show is the end of October, but that boat won't be done till nov,dec.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Tic toc


----------



## Mr_P (Sep 30, 2008)

does anyone have any newer pics of this boat? All I've seen are the old plywood demo pics posted on another site.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I have not seen any other publicly released photos.


----------



## Mr_P (Sep 30, 2008)

going with a friend whose taking a ride on the test boat this week, will see if there is anything interesting to take a pic of on it. Maybe there is some new news


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

If nothing interesting, maybe you could just take a few pics of it anyways so we can see the boat without a bunch of wood on it...........


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

> If nothing interesting, maybe you could just take a few pics of it anyways so we can see the boat without a bunch of wood on it...........


Some of us like "woodies"


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> > If nothing interesting, maybe you could just take a few pics of it anyways so we can see the boat without a bunch of wood on it...........
> 
> 
> Some of us like "woodies"


I heard you did. You're just jealous because you cant get them anymore [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

> > > If nothing interesting, maybe you could just take a few pics of it anyways so we can see the boat without a bunch of wood on it...........
> >
> >
> > Some of us like "woodies"
> ...


Heard wrong.


----------

